
Ask HN: I'm Looking for a New and Different Browser, Can You Help? - Endy
To start with, I&#x27;m expecting a lot of downvotes here, so don&#x27;t be ashamed.  Frankly, I&#x27;m looking for a new browser that isn&#x27;t from one of the mainstream developers.  I just don&#x27;t trust them anymore.<p>I&#x27;m running Win7 x86 (on an actual x86 single-processor PC); so suggestions for Linux aren&#x27;t going to help me unless there&#x27;s a 32-bit Windows binary available.<p>I honestly don&#x27;t trust Mozilla anymore - the pattern of behavior that includes Australis, Pocket, Cliqz, WebExtensions, and Looking Glass has caused me to no longer consider Mozilla trustworthy.  This further extends to SeaMonkey, K-Meleon, Pale Moon, and Basilisk; because the core of those three browsers is all reliant on Mozilla code.  Pale Moon is my current primary browser due to their fiercely independent stance regarding Mozilla; but I&#x27;d like to move away from that browser family altogether in the near future.<p>I don&#x27;t trust Google, either, and I don&#x27;t want their software on my PC. That includes Chrome, Chromium, Opera 15+, Vivaldi, SRWare Iron, and probably a hundred other Chromium forks I simply don&#x27;t know about.  Realistically, if it uses either Blink or Chromium, I don&#x27;t want it anywhere near me.<p>As I said, I&#x27;m on Win7 x86 and this machine is not upgrading or changing OS, so I&#x27;ve got IE 11 installed and that&#x27;s the long and short of that possibility.<p>With that in mind, what options are there left to me?
======
Davidbrcz
Are you against using Webkit ?

There many smaller and alternative multi platform browsers using it for
rendering, such as Midori or QupZilla.

------
0942v8653
I find the security benefits of a popular, frequently-updated browser (not
IE11) far outweigh the risks posed by use of a rendering engine that certain
companies have touched. I echo the suggestions of a WebKit browser or, failing
that, Mozilla Firefox.

------
Gustomaximus
I would have suggested Vivaldi as I think feature wise they are good to
support and see what develops but they are Blink engine.

Is Tor browser any good? Its Gecko and very privacy driven I believe.

Alternately could you use an old Opera version when they were on Presto?

------
xea
Have you tried Brave? I am hearing a lot about Brave. Give it a try.
Hopefully, that will end your search.

------
fpoling
I use Brave on Linux, [https://www.brave.com/](https://www.brave.com/) .

~~~
Endy
Brave uses Blink.

~~~
fpoling
The guys behind Brave clearly focus on end-user privacy and security and are
very capable to detect any bad behavior from Blink if Google will put such
thing. If one cannot trust them, I do not see how one can use Windows. One has
to trust Microsoft that they do not spy on you.

